# Springtails in the water dish



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

I just looked in my red eyes water dish and the springtails that are supposed to be in the soil are swimming around in the water dish. I've never seen them in it before so i'm confused as to why they are going in it?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

They walk on the surface tension, scavenging any loose bits of floating debris. They are often found on the surface of tropical fish aquaria, and I have a thriving colony in my clawed frog tank.:lol2: They are completely harmless.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I have loads in my tarantula tank. Don't think it's anything to worry about at all.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah I'm not worried I know they are harmless and I added loads to the soil when i first planted the tank, just thought it was weird they decided to go in the water dish :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

andaroo said:


> Yeah I'm not worried I know they are harmless and I added loads to the soil when i first planted the tank, just thought it was weird they decided to go in the water dish :lol2:


I need some. Damn being £150 in debt!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> I need some. Damn being £150 in debt!


Thinking about it, chat to any friends or relatives who have fish aquaria- you might be able to get some for free! I never deliberately introduced them to my clawed frog tank, but they were quite easy to fish out with a bit of java moss and introduce to my other tanks.:2thumb:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I threw thousands off them away yesterday. I've only ever found them to be a nuisance rather than a help. They completely over run whatever tank they're put in and end up bothering the inhabitants.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

I need to do water changes in a minute so dunno what to do... guess i could pour the water back into the soil?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

andaroo said:


> I need to do water changes in a minute so dunno what to do... guess i could pour the water back into the soil?


Or post it to Flanman? :lol2:

If I can do it without flooding the place, I generally tip 'old' water into the plant pots- instant fertilizer!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Post it to me in an envelope or sumsh*t. haha


----------

